# Hi Ladies, Newbie on Board...



## SulkingBeauty (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been lurking on Spektra for a couple of days and I thought I'd join specifically because of "Beauty of Color"! There's such a wealth of knowledge and individuality here. 

Cheers girls...


----------



## doniad101 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Welcome to the Beauty of Color Forum! I hope you can find as much helpful stuff as I did! I'll see you around


----------



## Tendertoni (Aug 27, 2007)

WELCOME!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You'll definitely learn lots here!!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Juneplum (Aug 27, 2007)

hi there!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi hi!!!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Aug 29, 2007)

Awww... you girlies are so sweet! Thanks for the "hellos"....


----------



## L281173 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## La Ilusion (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

